# Bad Nauheim/Friedberg???



## WODAN (29. März 2002)

Kommt da jemand aus der Gegend von Euch???


----------



## michi220573 (1. April 2002)

Beinahe - siehe links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (1. April 2002)

Ja ich komme auch aus der gegend
( Bad Soden )


----------



## WODAN (1. April 2002)

... ein paar Leute mit denen man Abends nochmal eine Runde rund um den Winterstein drehen kann.
Leider wohnt Ihr dafür Beide zu weit weg


----------



## BigMac (4. April 2002)

Hoi!

Ich komme aus Friedberg, hole heut mein neues Bike   und will das am SO mal ausgiebig einfahren *g*... ich wollte mit einem Bekannten aus Offenbach hier in der Gegend... (also auch Winterstein und so) ein bissl rumkurven... kannst Dich ja gerne anschliessen... 

Achso.. mein Bekannter und ich sind aber eher Rookies 

Meld Dich einfach mal...


----------



## Wolly (4. April 2002)

... komme aus Usingen. Abends eine Runde drehen, klingt immer gut. Kommt drauf an, wieviele Stunden Ihr unterwegs sein wollt  . Aber da ich nicht allzuviel Zeit finde (Job, Family, Garten ... ), fahr´ ich auch ganz gern mit dem Auto zu den Spots. Winterstein macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, für Euch ist wahrscheinlich das Limesgebiet, Altkönig usw. etwas weit. Meldet Euch mal, wann Ihr unterwegs seid.
Ciao


----------



## BiZKiT (6. April 2002)

hiho !
ich wohnte ihn friedberg, bin nun umgezogen nach steinfurth (bad nauheim)



endlich nochma jemand der in >20km entfernung wohnt  
sach ma, kanns sein das du den Joey kennst ? (auch aus Bad Nauheim)


----------



## Gehspitzer (7. April 2002)

Komme aus Karben, also wenn ihr mal etwas südlicher fahrt, einfach ma melden.

Gruß


----------



## Jozim (16. April 2002)

Hi!
@Nicolai: Mich kennst du ja schon! Ich würde auch mitkommen, damit das endlich mal klappen würde!

Man müsste dann nur mal nen Termin ausmachen - vielleicht fahren wir auchmal in einer großen Gruppe?


----------



## BigMac (16. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Joey _
> *
> Man müsste dann nur mal nen Termin ausmachen - vielleicht fahren wir auchmal in einer großen Gruppe? *



Keine schlechte Idee... am besten irgendein Sams- oder Sonntag. Dann könnte man ja ne Tour machen,.. so Johannisberg/Winterstein/Feldberg die Gegend?!


----------



## WODAN (16. April 2002)

Aber bitte langsam angehen lassen, denn meine Kondition ist noch auf Winterlevel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMac (16. April 2002)

Kloar.. kein Probelm,.. zumal ich eh erst vor kurzem das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt hab  Kondition geht aber bei mir würd ich sagen, .. durch Spinning und so... 

Mmh.. Winterstein könnten wir dann ja mal fürs erste in  Angriff nehmen.. oder ?


----------



## Jozim (16. April 2002)

Ja, da würde ich mitfahren - aber eher gemächlich hoch fahren und dann mit Spaß und Speed bergab? Für mich ist das doch eine gut Mischung!

Aber dieses Wochenende ist schlecht - wegen Schule und Gravel Pit (Wo wir uns auch mal treffen könnten!)

Wie stehts bei euch?


----------



## BigMac (16. April 2002)

Joa,.. ich glaub ich fahr dieses WE trotzdem hoch,.. is scho fast zum Standard geworden  

Gravel-Pit.. gern.. sagt halt mal bescheid, wann ihr da seid...


----------



## YETI 31 (24. April 2002)

Hi Leute !
    Bin neu in diesem Forum und habe deshalb noch nicht so en Durchblick.
    Auf jeden fall wollte ich mal bescheidt sagen das ich aus Ober-Mörlen bin und für jegliche schandtat zu haben bin.
    Fahre hauptsächlich CC und Touren, Km egal.
Also würde mich freuen wenn Ihr euch mal meldet und noch mehr wenn wir mal ne Runde drehen würden.
 Bis denne


----------



## BiZKiT (25. April 2002)

hey dann wohnst du ja im selben ort wie de joey *gg*


----------



## YETI 31 (26. April 2002)

Hi Bizkit !
Ja,bin wohl doch nicht der einsige Biker in O.-M. . Habe mich mit Joey schon mal unterhalten um ne Runde zu drehen.
Hey, sagmal was fährst Du denn so für Bikes?
Auf was stehst Du denn so CC, Freeride, DH, Tour ?
Ich bin mehr der CC/Touren Biker, aber gegen ein paar schnelle DownHills und schöne SingleTrails zwischendurch habe ich auch nichts dagegen, macht auch rieeeesieeeegeeeen Spaß.
Wenn es Dir nicht so weit ist laß uns mal auf den Winterstein fahren, kenne dort ein paar interesante Strecken, da kommt jeder auf sein vergnügen.
Bis denne Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolly (26. April 2002)

... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ! Komme aus Usingen, also gleich um die Eck. Wenn Ihr Lust habt, meldet Euch mal. Winterstein und Umgebung geben einiges her ...
Ciao


----------



## YETI 31 (26. April 2002)

Für alle aktivisten mal ein paar Dates:
CC- Veranstalltung u. Marathon in der Umgebung.
So.,28.April Butzbach/Hoch-Weisel,Start u. Ziel Hausberghalle.
Sa.,  4.Mai Gießen/Kleinlinden,            "         "   Bürgerhaus, weitere Infos unter www.rv-kleinlinden.de
So.,  5.Mai Kleinwallstädter-Plattenberg/Spesart,ab9.00Uhr in der Wallstadthalle, Info unter www.go.to/bike-klw
Sa.,25.Mai Wenigumstadt-Spessart-Odenwald bei Aschaffenburg Infos: www.rv-wenigumstadt.de
So.,2.Juni Grünberger CC-Fahrt, Infos: www.rsc-gruenberg.de
Sa.,8u.So.,9.Juni Internationaler Spessart Bike M. in Frommersbach, Infos: www.spessart-bike.de
So.,16.Juni Nieder-Wöllstadt, Start u. Ziel im Bürgerhaus, Info: www.kontaktiv.de/team-edelweiss
So.,25.August Röhn Bike, in Burghausen/Hessen, super Strecke mit Singletrails,knackigen Uphills u. tollen Downhills, Info: www.rhoen-bike-marathon.de oder tel.06652/8567.

Wenn ihr jetzt böcke bekommen habt,sagt mir einfach bescheidt und lasst uns was ausmachen und mal treffen.
Ich denke mal um so mehr Leute um so mehr Fun, also rauf auf die Bikes und ab auf die Pisste.


----------



## BigMac (26. April 2002)

Moin!

An der Veranstaltung am 4. Mai werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich teilnehmen... kommt da noch jemand von euch mit?!

Was macht ihr dieses Wochenende ?! Heute abedn werde ich (wenns die zeit zulässt) endlich mal wieder seit einer Woche ein wenig biken.

Morgen möchte ich dann evtl mit nem Kumpel in ... ääähmm.. ach irgendwo in der nähe von Oberursel/Hohenmark gab's einen Verein / Gruppe die jeden SA Touren fährst in 3 unterschiedlichen Leistungsklassen... oder wenn des nix wird Johannisberg -> Winterstein.


----------



## YETI 31 (26. April 2002)

Hi BigMac !
Wegen dem 4.5 weiß ich noch nicht genau,da ja am 5.5 der Rundkurs in Kleinwallstadt ist. Werde Dir in ein paar Tagen bescheidt geben, dann können wir ja was ausmachen.
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Biken.

P.s. hättest Du keine lust jetzt am So. in Hoch-Weisel durch die Taunuswälder zu Biken?

Gruss Yeti31


----------



## Jozim (26. April 2002)

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen wieder ins Gravel Pit. Je nachdem, wie das Wetter ist. (Wettervorhersage gibt es auch auf dieser Seite)

Aber wenn ich grade so aus dem Fenster sehe, sehe ich dicken Platzregen, der wahrscheinlich auch noch anhalten wird - mal sehen, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder auf dem Johannisberg fahren gehen


----------



## BigMac (26. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von YETI 31 _
> *
> P.s. hättest Du keine lust jetzt am So. in Hoch-Weisel durch die Taunuswälder zu Biken?
> 
> *



Sonntag,.. mmh.. hört sich gut an, denke ich. Hoch-Weisel. Keine Ahnung.. bin in der Gegend noch nie gefahren. Wo könnten/würden wir uns dann treffen?!..

Ich frag' mal noch jemanden der aus Offenbach kommt, ob der auch Lust/Zeit hat.


----------



## YETI 31 (26. April 2002)

Hi BigMac !
Ich würde sagen am Start U. Ziel an der Hausberghalle oder in Ober-Mörlen da ich mit dem Bike da schon Starte.
Gruss YETI31


----------



## YETI 31 (26. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Joey _
> *Vielleicht fahre ich morgen wieder ins Gravel Pit. Je nachdem, wie das Wetter ist. (Wettervorhersage gibt es auch auf dieser Seite)
> 
> Aber wenn ich grade so aus dem Fenster sehe, sehe ich dicken Platzregen, der wahrscheinlich auch noch anhalten wird - mal sehen, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder auf dem Johannisberg fahren gehen  *



Hey Joey!
Das mit Morgen hört sich gut an, muß mich aber für Sonntag etwas schonen.
Komm doch nächste Woche Montag oder so mal mit deinem Bike auf einen Plausch vorbei, würde mich freuen.
Du kannst wenn Du zeit hast auch schon morgens kommen so ab 9.00 Uhr.
Gruss YETI31


----------



## BigMac (26. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von YETI 31 _
> *Hi BigMac !
> Ich würde sagen am Start U. Ziel an der Hausberghalle oder in Ober-Mörlen da ich mit dem Bike da schon Starte.
> Gruss YETI31 *



Lieber in Ober Mörlen,.. da ich mich da net auskenne... ich (o. evtl. wir) komm dann mit dem Bike aus Friedberg nach OM.

Hast Du ICQ?! Dann könnten wir da weiteres besprechen.


----------



## WODAN (26. April 2002)

Wir haben uns noch schön mit dem Jäger von der Kieskaude (neumodisch Gravel Pit) unterhalten. 
Schminkt euch die Kieskaude über längere Zeit ab!
Außerdem Eure Jumps die Ihr kann man mit einer Bordsteinkante vergleichen   
Sorry, ist aber so!
Wir müssen mal den Limes runterfahren 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiZKiT (26. April 2002)

*g*

naja wir werden da so lang fahren wie es nur geht, und was die jumps angeht:
klar, jemand der oft sowas fährt gewöhnt sich auch dran und hat nicht mehr die verhältnisse im kopp, wie einer der gerade mit sowas anfängt  

achso:
da, wo du gesagt hattest es wäre der optimale ort fürn double, da bau ich jetzt einen hin, weil da kommt er auch net mit seinem jeep o.ä. hin, somit kann er die schlecht vernichten *fg*.

ich sach nur "ein leben auf der flucht"  *g*
das mim limes wär schonmal was schönes , nur im mom iss ja komplett scheiss wetter..

winterstein war ich heute *lol*, danach hat mich de vadder mim gartenschlauch von oben bis unten abgespritzt...

aber wär doch mal klasse wenn wir uns mal treffen würden um zusammen irgendwie den limes runterzugurcken, nur musst halt bedenken dass wir net alle so auf harten DH und große jumps vorbereitet sind *fg*...aber runterkommen tut man eigentlich immer (_aber wie...*fg*_)

cu


----------



## Jozim (26. April 2002)

@Nicolai DH:

Ich war ja schon ein Stück weit nach oben geklettert, und dann auf dem Grat in richtung Starthügel gefahren. unterwegs hat mich eben der Förster erwischt, und mich rausgeworfen *fg*


Und dann bin ich aussen rum gefahren, weil auch gerade noch einer aus Friedberg kam (der dauernd angerufen hat), den habe ich dann auf halbem Weg getroffen. Und als wir wiederkamen warst du weg 


Zum Thema Bordstein : Wir hatten eine Rampe (dank an Bizkit ) Die lag im Feld nach dem Anlieger, der noch geshapt werden muss, und war eigentlih recht Flach.
Aber diese Rampe in Verbingung mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit hat einen richtig fliegen lassen


----------



## BiZKiT (27. April 2002)

hey nicolai, da wo du gesagt hattest fang ich heut mal an mim kumpel und schubkarre *g* nen double zu baun..
mal sehen was sich so findet, vielleicht ne alte waschmaschiene mit eingraben ? weil nur aus erde is net die welt, erstens dauerts ewig und zweitens iss es net so stabil irgendwie...
naja mal sehen !
wenns was wird poste ichs nochma bei uns im board, dann kannste ja, wenn du zeit hast, auchma vorbeigucken und anweisung geben  

cu


----------



## GirlsBikeToo (27. März 2009)

Hey  
Huui, hier ist ja schon ewig tote Hose xD 
Sagt mal...gibt es eigentlich gar keine Mädels aus der Gegend hier die auch biken? Oder verstecken die sich nur alle extrem gut?!


----------



## frankweber (27. März 2009)

GirlsBikeToo schrieb:


> Hey
> Huui, hier ist ja schon ewig tote Hose xD
> Sagt mal...gibt es eigentlich gar keine Mädels aus der Gegend hier die auch biken? Oder verstecken die sich nur alle extrem gut?!


 

Kann die Frage nicht  so gut beantworten aber für das Finden dieses Threads kriegst Du einen Totengräberorden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

Die Begründerin (Fretchen) dieses FrauenrundeThread kommt wohl aus deiner Ecke.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2009)

servus,

ich kenne einige die biken und nur wenige die sich im ibc rumtreiben....


----------



## Hathunter (30. März 2009)

Na das Ausgraben dieses Threads war doch schon mal der erste Schritt. Vielleicht gibt es sieben Jahre später ja auch wieder Leute, die Mitbiker suchen? Ich z.B.... 
Bin jetzt nach Vilbel (Gronau) gezogen und wenn jetzt die ersten Sommerstrahlen rauskommen, möchte ich wieder mal in die Pedale treten. Erstmal schön langsam angehen lassen, will ja auch mal die nähere Umgebung kennenlernen. 
Wer möchte sich anschließen? Vorzugsweise Sonntag nachmittags.


----------



## GirlsBikeToo (31. März 2009)

Komme direkt aus deinem Nachbarort Hathunter  Und deine Einstellung "Erstmal schön langsam angehen lassen" spricht mich momentan auch ziemlich an, weil ich fast den ganzen Winter eine Bike-Pause eingelegt hab  
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hathunter (3. April 2009)

Na dann sollte einer ersten gemeinsamen Frühlingsrunde doch eigentlich gar net viel im Wege stehen, oder???


----------



## steff-vw (7. April 2009)

Hallo.

Ich klink mich mal kurz hier ein.
Ich werde im Mai für eine Woche zu nem Lehrgang in Friedberg sein und würde gern mein Bike mitnehmen. Hat jemand vll ne Empfehlung zwecks Fahrtziel (eigentlich ja mehr der Weg dorthin ) oder sogar nen GPS-Track???

Am liebsten würd ich natürlich vom Hotel aus los fahren, aber eine kurze Anreise mit dem Auto würde auch gehen. Fahrtzeit so 17-20 Uhr.

Gegen nen Mitfahrer auf ner abendlichen Runde hätt ich natürlich auch nix. So nen Guide funzt sowieso viel besser wie das Olle GPS.

Gruß Steff


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich klink mich mal kurz hier ein.
> Ich werde im Mai für eine Woche zu nem Lehrgang in Friedberg sein und würde gern mein Bike mitnehmen. Hat jemand vll ne Empfehlung zwecks Fahrtziel (eigentlich ja mehr der Weg dorthin ) oder sogar nen GPS-Track???
> ...



Moin,
schreib mal fatal error eine PM, er hat mal die besten Trails als GPS Daten 
Gruß


----------



## Büchi (10. April 2009)

klink mich auch mal ein !!

wohne jetzt in rodheim und würde auch imer mal wieder ein paar meter mit fahren !!


----------

